# When did Brittany Murphy become a leading lady???



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I remember seeing Brittany Murphy in movies like "Girl Interrupted" or "Clueless", where she played some strange characters. I though she w ould probably be a character actress with a long career playing similar roles (probably turn into a Kathy Bates over a 20-30 year period)

But lately it seems she has turned into the newest Leading Lady, starring in (or at least lead female) in lots of movies. Did she just lose a little weight and go blonde over night or was it a longer, drawn out conversion???


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Who knows. I'm not really a big fan since she isn't all that great of an actress. She has some fairly good comic timing but nothing to write home about. Even though she went blond and lost some weight, I still don't really consider here "hot".


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

She's OK. I wouldn't go out of my way to see a movie because she is starring in it.


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

gcutler said:


> I remember seeing Brittany Murphy in movies like "Girl Interrupted" or "Clueless", where she played some strange characters. I though she w ould probably be a character actress with a long career playing similar roles (probably turn into a Kathy Bates over a 20-30 year period)
> 
> But lately it seems she has turned into the newest Leading Lady, starring in (or at least lead female) in lots of movies. Did she just lose a little weight and go blonde over night or was it a longer, drawn out conversion???


"I'll never tell!"


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I thought her acting was pretty good in 8 Mile, and Spun.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm totally clueless about when this happened-i know it was long after i was just married, so i don't say a word about things i don't know about-some people DO consider her drop dead gorgeous(esp after the weight loss), but i would consider it double jeopardy if i contributed to that...in any event, a summer catch like her is probably just riding in the car with boys, doing the devil's arithmatic under falling skys-i would hate for her to become a victom of the night because of this, but that's the prophecy(actually the second one) about her...


----------



## jmurphy644 (May 19, 2003)

I will be nice and not tell her what you guys said


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> doing the devil's arithmatic


She was very good in Devil's Arithmatic (as well as Kirsten Dunst). Their willingness to play unglamorous Concentration Camp prisoners shows a level of acting many actresses won't ever consider doing.

JRJCD...
Slick post with all those reference, didn't get it the first time around.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Timco said:


> She's OK. I wouldn't go out of my way to see a movie because she is starring in it.


I honestly avoid movies she's in like the plague. I don't know whats worse between her and the Avril Lavigne song in her latest movie.


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

I do not understand her or Ashton Kutcher's success? They are both hack jobs and will not be famous 5 years down the road.


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

RandyAB said:


> I do not understand her or Ashton Kutcher's success? They are both hack jobs and will not be famous 5 years down the road.


I thougth "Don't say a word" was brilliant. She has been acting for well over 15 years and has been in some pretty good movies - if you call that a hack job, I wouldn't want to be in that business. As for 5 years down the road - 15 have already passed. I agree about Ashton, but at least he has some of an education (Biochemical Engineering) to back up his life if his modeling carrer and or acting doesn't work out - all of which will probably give him more money than I will ever see.

Then again, I never liked Jim Carrey and thought he would never make it (he doesn't seem to have a life after acting) and look at him now. I guess bad acting doesn't have anything to do with success!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

"Don't Say A Word" got her noticed.

The huge opening weekend that the movie she did with Kutcher had pushed her into leading lady territory.


----------

